# Collar size?



## Zico (Dec 31, 2013)

I will be getting a collar shortly after the new year, but I am stuck on the size to get. I measured my neck with a clothing tape measure, 39cm or 15"in. I think it would be a small or medium. So any idea on the size to get?


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 31, 2013)

I think you'd be a medium. It's roughly 35-51 cm (well, mine is and I got a medium. It fit fine although it looked WAY too small at first). They do adjust quite a lot.

(It's good to see a thread made about this because I was concerned about the same thing)


----------



## ShadowFireWolf (Dec 31, 2013)

I could use one of my dogs collars if I wanted to but I don't like having things around my neck.


----------



## Conker (Dec 31, 2013)

If you're getting a custom-made people collar, then you give them your exact measurement.

If you're buying something from a pet store, they have size ranges on them. Pick what should work best. If it doesn't fit, return for a different one.


----------



## Zico (Dec 31, 2013)

Na it's from a shop. Pets at home . I just wanted to know what other people got, just so I don't look like an idiot getting the wrong one and then replacing it.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 31, 2013)

AC Fox said:


> Na it's from a shop. Pets at home . I just wanted to know what other people got, just so I don't look like an idiot getting the wrong one and then replacing it.



I got mine from there, they have sizes on the packaging =D

But the packaging also has to be cut to get the collar out, so you'd probably need to make sure it's right before you buy it.


----------



## Zico (Dec 31, 2013)

Yer that's what I thought. I have read a few posts and people say that if u are female then u can pull it off, or gothic/punk u can as it goes I'm neither. Bloke and not really fashion conscious. Lol

omly bring that up, just FYI


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 31, 2013)

AC Fox said:


> Yer that's what I thought. I have read a few posts and people say that if u are female then u can pull it off, or gothic/punk u can as it goes I'm neither. Bloke and not really fashion conscious. Lol
> 
> omly bring that up, just FYIFYI



A lot of people will assume it's a punk thing initially.

(That's what my dad thought and I didn't correct him).

But they can't tell you not to wear it ^.^


----------



## Conker (Dec 31, 2013)

AC Fox said:


> Yer that's what I thought. I have read a few posts and people say that if u are female then u can pull it off, or gothic/punk u can as it goes I'm neither. Bloke and not really fashion conscious. Lol


I find the same thing to be true. I have a couple of collars, but I don't wear any of them because of that.


----------



## Zico (Jan 1, 2014)

Conker said:


> I find the same thing to be true. I have a couple of collars, but I don't wear any of them because of that.


Meh I will wear it most likely forget to take it off,


----------



## Conker (Jan 1, 2014)

AC Fox said:


> Meh I will wear it most likely forget to take it off,


That's surprisingly easy to do


----------



## Batty Krueger (Jan 1, 2014)

I just went to a PetCo and tried on different ones. I got a large, the looks I got were hilarious.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Jan 1, 2014)

d.batty said:


> I just went to a PetCo and tried on different ones. I got a large, the looks I got were hilarious.



I admire your guts to try them on in store - I chickened out and guessed my size.


----------



## Zico (Jan 1, 2014)

Indeed u have balls to do that


----------

